# A32 buying information



## herman (Mar 23, 2004)

I have been searching the net + various formums for buying info on A32 body Maxima. Very limited results. 

1) What does the GLX, SE, etc stand for. And what packages is great to have (not to have because of weight)

2) What is a typical sign of a abused Max... (well beside worn tire shoulders, and cracked seats, pitted paint and blue smoke at cold starts)

thanks for any info?


----------



## mansurxk (Mar 23, 2004)

well i can answer number 1

ther is no GLX, thers GXE GLE and SE

GLE being the tip top coming stock with leather sunroof and bose with all the other amenities, the optional packages are ABS, the winter package that includes heated seats and heated mirrors, its an automatic tranny, and come with alloys

the GXE is a barebone car, comes standard with the v6 as all maximas do, cloth interior with option for leather i think, bose is rare, but it happens, and im pretty sure theyre all autos, and do not come with alloy wheels, just hub caps

the SE has 16" alloy rims, option of leather, comes iwth sunroof, optional bose, but has an option of a 5speed manual tranny which is where all enjoyment in the car is, it can essentially have all the options of the GLE, the only different is the springs in the SE are firmer than that of the GLE and GXE

im probably missing alot of stuff


----------



## ceasars chariot (Mar 14, 2004)

herman what do you want to do with the car ? race or luxury cruiser ?


----------



## Swangin Chrome (Mar 5, 2004)

gxe- cloth, no dome lights, power locks, no abs, no spoiler, no fog lights, i have a 5 speed, chrome door handles, no white guages, no sunroof. its bare but I like it cuz I have to add my own touch to it.


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

my GXE has a 5-speed(with a short throw shifter hehe) . it didn't have white faced gauges but went to a junk yard and got the whole gauge cluster for a SE for $100 now i have white faced gauges that look stock


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

SE-L here...Cloth, no sunroof, pwr locks, titanium package, spoiler, no abs, 5 spd!, fog lights.

Pretty much bare bones but that just makes my car about as light as a '95/96.


----------



## FLAVOR247 (Dec 20, 2003)

GXE's have cloth interior, auto or 5 speed.
Third brake light on rear inner deck.
Chrome exterior door handles with chrome window trim.
No fogs,or power seats.
No Bose.
No spoiler.
No ABS.
No Alloy Wheels.
Black gauges.

Now if you were buying the car new, you could pay the xtra cash and have some stuff added like spoiler or what not but the above items are what you got right off the truck.


----------



## VQMatt (Feb 21, 2004)

One way to tell if your car is an SE is by the guages right? If it has the grayish guages with the white needles, it's the SE, right?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

SE are white face guages...

and some GXE's come with power seats... that's apart of the Security and Convience Package. I can vouch for the availability of the S&C Package on a GXE, because that's what I have!


----------



## VQMatt (Feb 21, 2004)

that be what i thought.


----------



## Swangin Chrome (Mar 5, 2004)

guages should be either white or black. I havent seen the gray ones yet. se is white though. If you getting reverse indiglo then it dont matter cuz they white too.


----------



## VQMatt (Feb 21, 2004)

i meant whenever you turn your lights on at night, the guages almost look gray...but yeah, they are white.


----------

